
Devuan GNU+Linux is a fork of Debian without systemd - calpaterson
https://devuan.org/
======
areed
Devuan uses sysvinit, offers openrc, runit, sinit[1]

[https://devuan.org/os/init-freedom/](https://devuan.org/os/init-freedom/)

